# Who was surveyed?



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Anyone else surveyed about this past turkey season? I seem to get surveyed for turkey and deer every year. The surveys should have shown up about the end of June. Hunter interference was an interesting question, I didn't have any problems, but it was good to see the question on the survey.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I was.

Oddly enough, I buy a license every year just in case, and maybe get out once or twice. This year I buy one, never make it out, and get the survey.

FBD, Holland, MI


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I was.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

I filled out an online survey after I harvested my tom, haven't got one in the mail.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

They seem to get me every year(just my luck I guess) foe deer,duck etc. But as long as they keep giving me permits I dont mind at all to take a few minutes of my time and answer a short survey.Plus it helps them keep tabs on whats going on with the populations so they can adjust the seasons and or harvest if need be.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i received a survey... but didn't get past #1. kinda hard to hunt when the shop you order your new bow from CLOSES DOWN 2 WEEKS BEFORE SEASON!! :rant: 

no hard feelings though. it just wasn't my time.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, I received one as well. It's important for us to take a few minutes to fill these out!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I seem to get the Fur harvester survey every year but thats about it.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I got it, mailed it back right away.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Sent it back rapidly. I'm more than happy to take a few minutes to help out.


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

I didn't get a turkey but I got the survey, online that is.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I was.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

huntingfool43 said:


> I filled out an online survey after I harvested my tom, haven't got one in the mail.


 
And I didn't even make it out this year.


----------



## FireMan39 (May 26, 2006)

I got one as well!


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

get one every year for both via e-mail. figure it is because I buy them on-line.


----------



## JAG (Aug 19, 2005)

I received mine and so did my 12 year old grandson. We filled them out just like we hunted, together. Not only was he thrilled about the turkey hunting, he was just as thrilled about getting a survey.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

It is nice to have your opinion asked and I think it's in our best interest to share those opinions.

I didn't have any problem with hunter interference, anybody else have any issues? I hunt private, so I'm sure that's a huge factor. I did recall reading a few stories here that mentioned interference, but I wonder how much a problem it is? 

Thanks for speaking up in those surveys.


----------



## bobcat1963 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've gotten one 2 years in a row now, but before that, I hadn't received one in maybe 10 years.


----------



## bobcat1963 (Jun 13, 2006)

I had a couple of occasions in area K, but I think that's going to happen sometimes in that last hunt. It was enough to badly annoy me, on adjoining private lands. Anyone else encounter the "mad owl hooter" hunter who just keeps blowing it, even after daylight?? And I mean numerous times. This has happened to me more than once in both Manistee and Osceola Counties. I don't get it. I must also add that I had no hunter interference during the first 2 hunts when I was calling for people.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I had some birds slip by me from the roost. I set up in a little better spot the next day, only to have them go the opposite way. Come to find out, there were 4 guys (2 adults, 2 kids) that had bumped them the previous day. They couldn't understand why they weren't seeing birds.

Also had 2 different people walking their dogs between me and some birds I was waiting for.

I did my homework, knew where the birds traveled, but was foiled by some inconsiderates. Not entirely their fault, but they sure didn't make it any easier.

It was still a great hunt!


----------



## Den66 (Nov 1, 2005)

I recieved one this year, the first time ever for me. Sent it right back in promptly; good to see that the DNR is actually trying, maybe....(a hint of sarcasm....)


----------

